# Corsair H80 vs Thermaltake BigWater 760plus



## Acalex2011 (May 20, 2011)

Hi guys,
since a couple of days I am staring to get warning messages my CPU is at 87 degrees whilst converting audio files and streaming...I use a I7 2600K not OC with 8Gb RAM and an Asus P8P67-M PRO Rev B3.

I would like to fix this problem using a good water cooling system and was checking on internet. What do you think about the 
Corsair H80 and the Thermaltake BigWater760plus? I have Enermax Volcanus ECA3180 case so I am not really worried about space...

I also looked at the Zalman Reserator TX but I am not sure is warth spending more than 300 euro on that...
Advices/reviews are more than welcome!

Thanks


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Before purchasing a water cooling system I'd check to see what is causing your current air cooling to allow a non-overclocked CPU to reach 87 C (if it indeed is, there could be a defective temperature sensor -- you can test this with one of those handy infrared temperature sensors cooks use).

First, check to see if the heatsink is still firmly attached and that none of the pins or fan screws have come loose. Then, check that the CPU fan is plugged in that that it spins up properly (check the RPMs with an appropriate program). Now ensure that all dust is blown out of the heatsink fins and from the fan. Also check to make sure that your other fan's are operating properly. If you still have high temperatures remove, clean and reattach the heatsink using a good thermal compound properly applied.

If all goes as it should your temperatures will return to normal. If they don't you will need to ascertain why you are getting the high temperatures before you install a new cooling system. The first thing I'd check, if the CPU is indeed not overclocked, is to see if the voltage readings are properly set in the BIOS.

Speaking of BIOS, check the information for the latest update to see if it addressed heat issues.


----------



## Acalex2011 (May 20, 2011)

MPR said:


> Before purchasing a water cooling system I'd check to see what is causing your current air cooling to allow a non-overclocked CPU to reach 87 C (if it indeed is, there could be a defective temperature sensor -- you can test this with one of those handy infrared temperature sensors cooks use).
> 
> First, check to see if the heatsink is still firmly attached and that none of the pins or fan screws have come loose. Then, check that the CPU fan is plugged in that that it spins up properly (check the RPMs with an appropriate program). Now ensure that all dust is blown out of the heatsink fins and from the fan. Also check to make sure that your other fan's are operating properly. If you still have high temperatures remove, clean and reattach the heatsink using a good thermal compound properly applied.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for your answer! I have been using the same pc for 3 months now and never had that warning before. The cooler installed on the CPU is the standard one provided by Intel. 
Since a week I started converting audio files from FLAC to ALAC to play them with Itunes and the software dbpoweramp uses multiple CPUs system to make the conversion. First time I got the message was after converting 5 or 6 cds from FLAC to ALAC. Had to stop the software to get rid of the warning. When I restarted I got the same...
Fans are all correctly plugged (case comes with two big fans, one in front and second at the back), I will check the RPMs with a software and try to get one of these infrared sensors to check the temperature. Are those unsual temperature for a I7 2600k not overclocked?

Thanks again


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

From what I can tell, with the stock cooler, most people are getting max temps in the low 60s under full load:

Hardware Canuks -- 60 C (prime 95, stock cooler)
Hardware Heaven -- 59 C (Prime 95, stock cooler)

Those getting the temps you are usually find that their heatsink was seated improperly or that there was a problem with the thermal transfer material.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

steer clear of the bigwater,after 2 pump fails,trying to claim under warranty there were that many hoops to jump through i just binned it


----------



## Acalex2011 (May 20, 2011)

dai said:


> steer clear of the bigwater,after 2 pump fails,trying to claim under warranty there were that many hoops to jump through i just binned it


Thanks for your advice!

Regarding the topic, I will buy some Arctic Silver 5 to test first...
Thanks for your advices!


----------

